# Kleiza at SG?



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

The Denverpost said today that Kleiza is a candidate for starting SG.

Is this good? The article said JR Smith, Kleiza, and Diawara were in the lead for the position.

I didn't even think that Kleiza was a candidate for SG. He can shoot, and he'd muscle the other SG's in the league, but is he quick enough? Is his shooting range deep enough?


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Everything I've read and heard says Karl loves Kleiza and I expect him to get at least 10 MPG, but I don't buy the starting SG spot. Diawara can defend the position very well and JR needs playing time. 

Even though JR's defense is pretty poor, how much worse can the Nuggets be with him on the floor than with Boykins trying to guard Radmanovic in the playoffs?


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Don't bother trying to make sense out of Karl's nonsensical lineups. He doesn't know what the hell he's doing.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Kleiza may not have a position. He should just be a match-up player.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

According to the RMN, Karl says he doesn't worry about positions, per se.

He says there's bigs, wings, and point guards. It kind of makes sense, really. As long as the wings are slashers and cutting and doing their thing, who cares who's classified as SG or SF? Kleiza scored 15 points last night and hit a 3...not bad.

Karl MUST know what he's doing a LITTLE bit...he just got signed for 3 more years.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Karl doesn't know what he's doing? Right, like Denver's coaches over the last decade have?


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

Rashidi said:


> Karl doesn't know what he's doing? Right, like Denver's coaches over the last decade have?


huh 

anyway i agree the "position" thing is kinda overrated. if he can run like the wind and guard taller guards, it makes sense to me :whoknows:


----------



## denversfiinest (Feb 6, 2006)

sure, but I don't think Kleiza or Melo are quick enough to guard all the 2 guards over there. JR Smith has the quickness, he just have to learn the technik, but Kleiza or Melo seeing big time at the 2 guard position would just make the opponent SGs kill us.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

denversfiinest said:


> sure, but I don't think Kleiza or Melo are quick enough to guard all the 2 guards over there. JR Smith has the quickness, he just have to learn the technik, but Kleiza or Melo seeing big time at the 2 guard position would just make the opponent SGs kill us.


its not like kleiza is gonna start opposite of kobe bryant or anything...


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Put Kleiza at shooting guard and wait for a disaster to happen. 

We need shooting, Karl. No one cares about you trying to be a genius with obscure lineups.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

kleiza can shoot


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

pac4eva5 said:


> kleiza can shoot


Inside 15 feet. He isn't that consistent either.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

hes been knocking down 3s all training camp and all preseason. and for the last time, he is going to get VERY LIMITED minutes...


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Kleiza has proven he can shoot during the World Championships, and like pac says, he's been great in preseason shooting the deep 3. I don't think he'll start, but he'll get playing time out htere to muscle smaller shooting guards at times.

I think he'll get mroe time at the 3, but maybe no more than 10 mpg total anyway.

I dont' think it's a big issue.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

kleiza is is 4/8 from downtown. lets not get ahead of ourselves here.... JR Smith has looked good too, but then again Reggie Evans I think dropped 18 one game.. so is he the answer at shooting guard. seriously.... preseason is just a warmup. show me you got game and can hit the outside shot when all these teams start bearing down on Carmelo Anthony (you know... when the games actually matter). Right now Diawara isnt exactly displaying any offensive skills. He has clanked all his 3s. So should I read into that too? I think one particular writer for the Denver post has it right? Where is our veteran shooting guard? Even if JR Smith plays great.... we are still short and it will show.


----------

